# Probleme clavier ---> Virus ?????



## MiVal (3 Octobre 2001)

Avant de voir à ton problème de clavier, je te suggère fortement une mise à jour de ton système. J'ignore où tu t'es procuré la version 9.0.2 mais elle a été rapidement éléminé par Apple (beaucoup trop "buggé", sans doute la cause de tes problèmes clavier) et remplacé par la version 9.0.4. Depuis, les versions 9.1 et 9.2.1 sont apparues. Si tu ne fais pas cohabité les systèmes "classic" et "OsX" oublie la 9.2.1 et monte en 9.1.

Sans doute qu'avec cette mise à jour tes problèmes de clavier disparaîtront.

Bonne chance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je suis toute nouvelle et c'est mon 1er post ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai un gros probleme, j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider.. 
Depuis hier soir (sans avoir installé quoi que ce soit) je ne peux plus me servir de mon clavier. 
En fait, ce sont les touches N et H qui ne fonctionnent plus. Quand je tapes un N par exemple, il me met : &lt;wxcnv . Quand j'en retape un autre, c'est encore autre chose, quelque fois meme il m'ouvre des menus ou options (suivant le soft que j'utilise) 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idee de ce qui m'arrive ??? 
J'ai un G4/400. Mac os 9.02 
Merci pour toute aide


----------



## Yama (3 Octobre 2001)

Bienvennu parmi nous : 9.0.2 est une catastrophe.


Je te conseille 9.1 : sans doute la dernière version du système pour ameliorer l'environnement classique de Mac OS.

9.21 et celles qui suivront ne jourons a mon avis que pour la compatibilité avec MacOS X

C'est une version tres stable du système et assez bien aboutit.

vala !


----------

